

Appium: Drive iOS Apps from Any Test Framework - sah
http://appium.io/

======
plasma
Interesting; recently wanted to get into iOS automation testing and we also
have an Android product so a unified test framework would be great.

I notice from the screenshots it takes a while to get through each step, is
this due to the simulator, Appium itself, or for demo purposes?

Cheers

~~~
maudineormsby
This is a delay built into Instruments. Most of the UI actions in an app take
some time, so it's not that bad. There is also a way around it; one mode of
Appium skips the system clock forward to get around the delay.

------
alimoeeny
So, can I use Cucumber with Appium, like I can use with Frank?

~~~
maudineormsby
I'm not familiar with cucumber, but if it can be used with the selenium-
webdriver gem, then it can work with Appium.

------
rbreve
looks good, I'll give it a try, for testing I've been using
<http://testingwithfrank.com/>

~~~
jlipps
(disclaimer: I'm an appium committer) While Frank and Appium provide a similar
set of solutions to a similar problem, we're driven by slightly different
philosophies. Two of Appium's core tenets are (1) you shouldn't have to modify
your source code or add 3rd-party libraries to test, and (2) it's better to
leverage existing successful "driver" protocols. To that end, we've designed
things so that all of the interaction takes place between Appium and your un-
modified app, whereas Frank requires compiling in its own libraries for
testing. Likewise, we opted to make Appium a Selenium WebDriver-compatible
server, so that the thousands of developers who are already familiar with
using their favorite WebDriver library can jump in and start writing tests
without having to wrap their heads around a new automation model. Frank is an
extremely impressive piece of technology, but we felt the need for an approach
born out of a different philosophy.

~~~
pwojnaro
Very cool. With Frank, Calabash and Zucchini already out there (to name just a
few), the iOS UI automation space is getting pretty crowded. Having said that,
it is definitely nice to see something that is not based on Cucumber. Any ETA
on the Android?

~~~
hugs
No ETA for Android, but it's very high on our list.

